# Scotland to KL next week



## ya-honza (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey expatforum people, single guy from Scotland moving to Kl next week to work for a property consultancy. I was in Malaysia in 2008 when I was travelling South Asia by motorcycle but know only a couple of people there so basically looking for new contacts/meet ups etc. Also have been playing some jazz guitar here so will be looking for similar opportunities once I'm over there so if anyone has any recommendations for regular jams/gigs etc I'd love to hear about it.


----------



## Spondoolees (Sep 20, 2012)

I am a Brit also travelling to KL next week to start a role for a financial services company based in Bangsar, what part of KL are you moving to?
May be we can hook up?


----------



## ya-honza (Jan 2, 2011)

Spondoolees said:


> I am a Brit also travelling to KL next week to start a role for a financial services company based in Bangsar, what part of KL are you moving to?
> May be we can hook up?


hey, I'm going to be staying in a serviced apartment (The Nomad SuCasa, Jalan Ampang) for the first month then will need to sort out own accommodation, will be there from Wed onwards PS no idea why my profile says Expat in Canada...but won't let me change it


----------



## ya-honza (Jan 2, 2011)

Cheers Cribsagent, that site doesn't seem to work?


----------



## Spondoolees (Sep 20, 2012)

Have u got a place of your own yet? How has it been for u since arriving? Still fancy that beer?


----------



## zipzaps (Oct 12, 2012)

I think there are few bars near bukit bintang that have live jazz music. I know there's one but I forgot the name. Maybe you can find out and jam in the bar around bukit bintang


----------



## Mads (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi, hope all is going well for you in KL. Totally jealous as we are bracing for winter here in Edinburgh! I just read you were looking for a more permanent place to stay? Let me know if you are still looking as my family in Ampang has a new condo apartment in KL becoming vacant on Friday. I can send you the details and you can arrange with them or the estate agent to view it anytime.


----------

